# Excitement



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm booking a mini Nile Cruise for the coming half term holidays. We'll be sailing from Aswan to Luxor, with guided visits along the way. It is something I wanted to do for a looooong time but put off because of the general lack of security in the country. I have come to the conclusion that security is not likely to improve any time soon, so won't put it off any longer. 

Has anyone on the forum done this trip? any tips?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hope you have a great time and would love for you to post some photos.. 

I went to the Nileometer today, the first time ever.. it's a 5 minutes at the most visit but worth a visit,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks! I'll definitely take photos and will try and share them here. 

where is the nileometer?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Thanks! I'll definitely take photos and will try and share them here.
> 
> where is the nileometer?




Rhoda Island or Rawdah Island, (Arabic: جزيرة الروضة‎, Gezīret er-Rōdah and Al Manyal ar-Rawdah ), is an island located on the Nile in central Cairo. [1]

The El-Manial District, and the Al-Manyal Palace Museum and gardens, are located on the island. It is west of historic Old Cairo, across a small branch of the Nile. The island has one of the oldest Islamic buildings in Egypt, the Nilometer on its southern tip.


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Went on this cruise (but reverse Luxor to Aswan) about 3 weeks ago. 

If you get the chance before you sail from Aswan take the trip to Abu Simbel - the temples are truly awe inspiring. It is a long trip to Abu Simbel from Aswan but worth the effort. 

Assume that you will be visiting Edfu and Kom Ombo along the way as well? Only down side we experienced was the very aggressive attitude of the caleche drivers in Edfu but you may not get that because you say you are going on organised trips (we organised ourselves, so to speak!). Kom Ombo is right by the Nile and in a lovely setting.

Cruising the Nile itself was very peaceful, interesting and relaxing.

Overall we enjoyed the mini cruise but the boat we were on did not have many people on it but I believe that most boats are the same at this moment in time but to be honest that wasn't detrimental at all.

Enjoy your trip

P.S. is a Nilometer a sort of building used for measuring the height of the Nile during the floods? If so then you will be shown some of these too during your travel on the cruise if you ask !

P.P.S. Forgot to say, Luxor itself is really good to visit as well. Lots of interesting things to see, Luxor temple, Karnak temple, Valley of the Kings etc and if you get the chance go on the balloon ride. Early morning start but amazing


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lewroll said:


> Went on this cruise (but reverse Luxor to Aswan) about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> If you get the chance before you sail from Aswan take the trip to Abu Simbel - the temples are truly awe inspiring. It is a long trip to Abu Simbel from Aswan but worth the effort.
> 
> ...




No photos to share?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Rhoda Island or Rawdah Island, (Arabic: جزيرة الروضة‎, Gezīret er-Rōdah and Al Manyal ar-Rawdah ), is an island located on the Nile in central Cairo. [1]
> 
> The El-Manial District, and the Al-Manyal Palace Museum and gardens, are located on the island. It is west of historic Old Cairo, across a small branch of the Nile. The island has one of the oldest Islamic buildings in Egypt, the Nilometer on its southern tip.


sorry I guess I was too lazy to Google it


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

lewroll said:


> Went on this cruise (but reverse Luxor to Aswan) about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> If you get the chance before you sail from Aswan take the trip to Abu Simbel - the temples are truly awe inspiring. It is a long trip to Abu Simbel from Aswan but worth the effort.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I'm not sure if we'll get the chance to do Abu SImbel, although I would love to. I visited Luxor many years ago, and did all the sights, but of course I don't mind seeing everything again and it will be my daughter's first trip to the area.

Yes, I expect it to be very quiet as no tourists around.


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I have got photos - not too sure how to load them onto this forum but will give it a go and see what I can do later on


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I'm booking a mini Nile Cruise for the coming half term holidays. We'll be sailing from Aswan to Luxor, with guided visits along the way. It is something I wanted to do for a looooong time but put off because of the general lack of security in the country. I have come to the conclusion that security is not likely to improve any time soon, so won't put it off any longer.
> 
> Has anyone on the forum done this trip? any tips?


Hi Aykalam. I was thinking on doing that very same cruise for the first week of March. if you have a chance can you pm me the price that you are paying for your holiday. Id love to take the Alexander yatch but I think it may be too expensive.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Hi Aykalam. I was thinking on doing that very same cruise for the first week of March. if you have a chance can you pm me the price that you are paying for your holiday. Id love to take the Alexander yatch but I think it may be too expensive.


Hi, check your inbox


----------

